# Pictures from today's sheep show!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, we had our first show of the season today. It was our town show, we call it Achievement day. We managed to get some halfway decent pics, but the camera decided to keep dying. :roll: My speck, Gunpowder got Champion speckle face (he was the only one, lol) and my natural, Black Jack, got second in his class of only two, but the judge said that if he had a bit more power to him he might have won.

Black Jack and I. 

















Gunpowder. (his class was before the camera died)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice sheep. I still dont get why you cant use collars on sheep or even a halter like the alpacas use. :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!!!! Thanks for sharing! :stars:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

They look great to me! I was also wondering.. why don't they have a collar or halter to help move them around. Sheep must be far less stubborn than goats can be.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually don't know why they don't allow halters or collars. It's just been like that for a LONG time. If a little kid is showing though they do allow halters to be used. Trust me they can be pretty stubborn too. Last year I got runover by my classmates lamb in the Grand Drive.

And thanks so much! I was so proud because this was Gunpowders first show and Black Jack's 2nd. They behaved pretty well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...they are very nice.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking lambs Crissa. How old are they. Your speckle looks young and what happen to his back? Bet your legs and back tried after showing two lambs? Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I actually forgot their exact ages. (I meant to ask the breeder today, I'll email him and ask) And as to the speck I do know that he is like a month or so younger than my natural and his back is fine, when he got docked it got infected and he refused to leave it alone, it used to be terrible but now it is just a scar. :wink: 

And I am EXHAUSTED! I had my speck class, then the natural, then the Grand Drive, then my sister showed the speck in Junior Showmanship, and then I had the Natural in Senior Showmanship and then my natural was used in the Adult Showmanship by my friend Chance. I've been working ALL WEEKEND, shearing, washing, trimming hooves, spot washing, and practicing along with my actual job. It was a very long weekend but it was so much fun! :greengrin:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> when he got docked it got infected and he refused to leave it alone, it used to be terrible but now it is just a scar.


Ah yes the fun of tail docking a necessary evil. It's amazing how a lamb can bend into a U if they want to, but please don't ask them to do it for you. Shelly


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars: You have some very nice looking sheep!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. That speck was a pain in the butt to brace though, he was so small/short!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Aha! Now I understand why US sheep handlers are always hanging on to the animal's head for dear life! No halter!

We show sheep in halters here, boer goats in halter/chain/collar, dairy goats in chain/collar, angora goats by hanging on to the mohair under the chin!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful animals!!!


----------

